

A slopegraph update - bl
http://charliepark.org/a-slopegraph-update/

======
bl
Mr. Park's original piece on slopegraphs:
<http://charliepark.org/slopegraphs/>

Previous Hacker News discussion of Mr. Park's original piece:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2753343>

